
Show HN: Reading list of popular Hacker News users - QueensGambit
https://www.collectoral.com/group/hacker-news
======
jasode
A friendy FYI that you want to review _section 5 of the Amazon Associates
Agreement_ [0] and put a disclosure somewhere on your website.

[0] [https://affiliate-
program.amazon.com/help/operating/agreemen...](https://affiliate-
program.amazon.com/help/operating/agreement)

[1] previous comment about same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19295594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19295594)

~~~
QueensGambit
Didn't know that. Thanks for pointing it out! Fixed it!

------
durzagott
If I'm honest, I prefer the crowd-sourced wisdom of everyone on HN [1], rather
than a few individual's preferences. I do like the way you've put each
person's list into topics though.

A few suggestions and questions:

\- as the list grows, will there be some way to categorise and discover the
lists? (tags, topics, etc)

\- is the numbered list their recommendation in order? Or is it just a list
that happens to have numbers?

\- I would like a link to the source for each recommendation (twitter post or
HN comment).

Congrats on putting this together though. I hope you receive lots of interest
and appreciation!

[1] [https://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-
news](https://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-news)

~~~
QueensGambit
Hacker News Books looks great and crowd-sourced wisdom is very useful! But,
sometimes I find such aggregated data to be a popularity contest. It becomes
the default recommendation I see everywhere - from Amazon to Google trends.
So, I wanted to see individual's reading list and decide for myself. That's
why I built this.

> as the list grows, will there be some way to categorise and discover the
> lists? (tags, topics, etc)

Yes. I hope to categorize by communities such as Hacker News, Vernacular Books
etc. My next list is "Reading with Your Child" :)

> is the numbered list their recommendation in order? Or is it just a list
> that happens to have numbers?

It is not in any specific order, since it is compiled from different sources.
Hopefully, I will get to interview them to ask for their preference? ;)

> I would like a link to the source for each recommendation (twitter post or
> HN comment).

Sure! That's my next task. Thanks for all the suggestions!

------
jasaloo
shout out to the guy who put down two Chomsky books.

Manufacturing Consent is one of the most important works of the 20th century.
You'll never read the news the same way again.

~~~
elhudy
At risk of sounding pretentious, is Manufacturing Consent really all that
important?

It seems that most people who care already understand the high-level
principals of US media propaganda manufacturing, and those who don't care
wouldn't read the book.

For the record, I haven't read the book.

~~~
jasaloo
"It seems that most people who care already understand the high-level
principals of US media propaganda manufacturing..."

Well, how do principals emerge in the first place? Often by intense research,
data gathering, and sound argumentation.

I can't think of another work out there that lays this foundation like MC. If
you do read it (or watch the documentary which I've heard is pretty good), you
might be surprised at some of the filters that exist in the modern propaganda
model. I sure was.

Anecdotally, I have plenty of well-educated friends who "care" and also
consider themselves very media-literate. A lot of them also readily parrot
talking points from the NY Times.

Having this body of work (which is an academic goliath, even by Chomsky and
Herman's standards) is essential to critical media studies.

------
vharuck
At first glance of this post's title, I thought it was a list of _unpopular_
users' reading. Which would be more interesting, even if the books themselves
weren't.

~~~
QueensGambit
Just curious! Why would that be more interesting to you? To get contrarian
thoughts?

------
carapace
I thought it was going to be a collection of their _posts_ on HN. This is also
good.

Cosmetic feedback: Too much whitespace.

~~~
QueensGambit
Actually, I do have the links to the HN and twitter posts. But, wanted to
launch this first and see if it interests others. Will add them soon.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
carapace
I meant that I thought it would be posts to read, not posts about what to
read. In other words, I thought it was the users' posts themselves that was
the content you're collecting/curating.

Cheers!

------
visio_nerdy
"Cook French cuisine like a Master chef"! - Good list by Michael Seibel :)

------
tptacek
Don't buy the Gang of Four book.

~~~
kasey_junk
I disagree. It’s a foundational piece of software engineering literature, even
if it is mostly misapplied. If nothing else, it is important to understand the
vocabulary presented in GoF.

Don’t buy it if you think its going to teach you how to write software better.
Do buy it if you might ever get dropped in a OO software base written in the
last ~20 years. Because understanding the context of the names is important.

~~~
tptacek
I think you can get the vocabulary from online sources now (Norvig's talk
alone is a pretty good starting point). I agree about its cultural importance,
but if you wrote GoF'y code in 2019, in any language, people would look at you
AbstractFactoryFunny.

~~~
kasey_junk
The Java community made it pretty easy to punch down to them with the over use
of the vocabulary. But its still valuable when I tell another developer
"that's using a flyweight" for them to not look at me blankly.

And for what its worth I've used GoF patterns in golang in the last 6 months.
No one looked at me funny (to my face at least).

------
vlab_mech
Awesome! Always looked for this list.

------
rboobesh
How did you build the list?

~~~
QueensGambit
We compiled it from their twitter feed and HN threads.

~~~
komali2
Manually? Interesting. Out of curiosity, why not just make it a static, no-js
webpage then?

~~~
QueensGambit
It is a semi-manual process with a chrome plugin. So, I found it easier to
render the scrapped data with Firebase & NodeJS.

------
Nicksil
Does this website hijack scrolling? It really feels like it does. If it does,
please reconsider; this shouldn't still be happening in web development.

~~~
QueensGambit
I bought a theme and used it for this site. The javascript in the theme might
hijack scrolling. I will check and fix it. Thanks for letting me know!

Update: Fixed it! There was smoothscroll.js (v1.3.8) in the theme that was
causing it. Note to Self: Don't blindly include all theme files :)

~~~
user00012-ab
I gave up on the site as soon as the scrolling stopped working correctly.

why would you you design a site that breaks simple scrolling?

~~~
dajohnson89
He acknowledged the problem and said he will address it. Don't be an asshole.

